# Insurance for Montenegro, Macedonia and Serbia



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

This year we're hoping to do a circle round the Balkans, down through Croatia, Albania etc and back via Bulgaria and Romania. However the stumbling block is insurance for Montenegro, Macedonia and Serbia (surprisingly, Albania is covered by Saga)

Has anybody driven through these states? If so how did you handle insurance. Any advice welcomed

Andy


----------



## kath42 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Insurance Montenegro, Macedonia And Serbia*

We are with the Caravan club and have just changed ours to a policy underwritten by AXA Insurance UK Plc which covers all the countries and issues the green card


----------



## kath42 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Insurance Montenegro, Macedonia And Serbia*

We are with the Caravan club and have just changed ours to a policy underwritten by AXA Insurance UK Plc which covers all the countries and issues the green card


----------



## kath42 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Insurance Montenegro, Macedonia And Serbia*

We are with the Caravan club and have just changed ours to a policy underwritten by AXA Insurance UK Plc which covers all the countries and issues the green card


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Kathy. I've also discovered that Caravanguard Insurance will cover those countries, at a modest extra cost


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

You MUST check with your own insurer in good time but the FCO website says that Serbia and Macedonia are now within the Green Card scheme along with Slovenia and Croatia. And usually your insurance certificate acts also as the 'green card'.

Harry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Bagshanty said:


> This year we're hoping to do a circle round the Balkans, down through Croatia, Albania etc and back via Bulgaria and Romania. However the stumbling block is insurance for Montenegro, Macedonia and Serbia (surprisingly, Albania is covered by Saga)
> 
> Has anybody driven through these states? If so how did you handle insurance. Any advice welcomed
> 
> Andy


+1

ray.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I think Serbia is in the Green card Scheme now.
My husband is going there next week (to our site by the Danube) and he'll check at the border. I will let you know when he comes back (around 10th June).
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Seeker said:


> You MUST check with your own insurer in good time but the FCO website says that Serbia and Macedonia are now within the Green Card scheme along with Slovenia and Croatia. And usually your insurance certificate acts also as the 'green card'.
> 
> Harry


So far only Montenegro has asked to see our green card at the border, and Montenegro is classed as Serbia on the green card. It specifically excludes Kosova. Albania didn't want to see our green card. We'll see what Macedonia does in a week or so.

NB forget any prejudice about about Albania - we have found the Albanians kind, friendly, and happy to see us. The main coast road is mostly excellent, but there are a few patches of the really terrible.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Bagshanty but don't the problems start to arise when you have a scrape with a local vehicle or worse, knock someone over? I can imagine how difficult things might become if ever you bought insurance at the border and then tried to use it in an accident - but how much worse would it be if you were not insured at all?

Our insurers - Comfort/Aviva - have now told me they DON'T cover Serbia and Macedonia, or Albania or Kosovo, so the FCO statement is a bit misleading.

Am very tempted by Albania ...

Harry


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Seeker said:


> Thanks Bagshanty but don't the problems start to arise when you have a scrape with a local vehicle or worse, knock someone over? I can imagine how difficult things might become if ever you bought insurance at the border and then tried to use it in an accident - but how much worse would it be if you were not insured at all?
> 
> Our insurers - Comfort/Aviva - have now told me they DON'T cover Serbia and Macedonia, or Albania or Kosovo, so the FCO statement is a bit misleading.
> 
> ...


To the best of my knowledge, only Caravanguard covers all of the Balkans. Personally, I wouldn't dream of travelling without fully comp insurance, and I really don't think I would trust the border bought insurance to cough up if needed

Albania gets better and better, am now on one of the friendliest sites I've been on anywhere. Blog just updated: 
http://balkanbeetle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh, what fun and games!

Caravan Guard cover all the countries all right - BUT they don't cover personally imported vehicles - which ours is! Whether there is any logic to that or not I don't know but it seems ridiculous.

Safeguard, who we used to be with, does cover Serbia but not Macedonia, Albania or Kosovo.

We are heading for Greece so could go via Serbia and Bulgaria, which Safeguard covers, avoiding Macedonia entirely. But I hate Bulgaria and especially Sofia where we were turned over by traffic cops. And the extra cost for cancelling Comfort and switching to a Safeguard policy would be around £100 so would outweigh the cost of buying 3rd party insurance at the Macedonia border.

Ho hum.

Harry


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

My husband has just come back from Serbia and checked the Green card situation - Serbia IS in the Green card scheme so you don't have to pay anything at the border.
By the way, Camping and Caravaning Club Slovenia is organising a trip to northern Serbia in mid-August and there are a few places left if anyone would like to join us. We are leaving from Bled (Slovenia) and we'll be driving in Serbia only about 30 km and then trips are organised by bus. The price is very reasonable. If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll send you the details. I will be away from tomorrow to 29 June, so I can answer after that.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, Serbia is in the scheme and now even Comfort have woken up to that fact - but not before we'd switched to Safeguard for the peace of mind! Comfort charges for a Green Card, BTW, but Safeguard does not.

Am not at all happy with Comfort over their incompetence and greed.

Harry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Harry,

It will cost you €55 for third party cover in Macedonia, we came through the country in April.

Comfort charge an admin fee of £17.50 for a 120 day Green Card for Turkey.  

I have not found another insurer who can beat that price for the length of time. 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Openboat (Sep 20, 2012)

*Camper Insurance and Breakdown cover for Montenegro...*

Just tried to see if there were any previous threads about camper insurance and breakdown recovery for travelling to Montenegro. After five hours on the phone and internet this morning (?!) I ended up with Scenic Insurance (www.scenicinsurance.co.uk) for fully comp isurance of our '04 Hymer Exsis (for much less than our current insurer), and they were really helpful*. I managed to sourse Recovery etc from the RAC. Many other 'leading brands' only offered 3rd party insurance (if any) and no recovery etc etc. An interesting experience but all part of it I guess!?*


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Camper Insurance and Breakdown cover for Montenegro...*



Openboat said:


> Just tried to see if there were any previous threads about camper insurance and breakdown recovery for travelling to Montenegro. After five hours on the phone and internet this morning (?!) I ended up with Scenic Insurance (www.scenicinsurance.co.uk) for fully comp isurance of our '04 Hymer Exsis (for much less than our current insurer), and they were really helpful*. I managed to sourse Recovery etc from the RAC. Many other 'leading brands' only offered 3rd party insurance (if any) and no recovery etc etc. An interesting experience but all part of it I guess!?*


*

Interesting that Scenic Insutance is Swinton which is essentially Safeguard and thus underwritten by Allianz.

Can you confirm what countries are covered fully comprehensive? I know that Safe Guard recently added Serbia to its list of countries (as required by EU law) but last time I checked Montengero, Macedonia, Bosnia and Albania are all excluded.

I would check that the recovery is an 'on call' service and not like many a sort it out yourself and claim back later arrangement.

Would be great to get some more info *


----------



## Openboat (Sep 20, 2012)

*Camper Insurance and Breakdown cover for Montenegro...*

I only asked about Croatia & Montenegro in addition to 'normal' European countries. I'll check the RAC breakdown cover...


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Camper Insurance and Breakdown cover for Montenegro...*



Addie said:


> Openboat said:
> 
> 
> > Just tried to see if there were any previous threads about camper insurance and breakdown recovery for travelling to Montenegro. After five hours on the phone and internet this morning (?!) I ended up with Scenic Insurance (www.scenicinsurance.co.uk) for fully comp isurance of our '04 Hymer Exsis (for much less than our current insurer), and they were really helpful*. I managed to sourse Recovery etc from the RAC. Many other 'leading brands' only offered 3rd party insurance (if any) and no recovery etc etc. An interesting experience but all part of it I guess!?*
> ...


*

Just called Caravan Club insurance as we are off to the Balkans next week. Green Card for Albania, Montenegro, Macedonia, Bosnia all sorted out and being posted out. No additional charge.*


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Camper Insurance and Breakdown cover for Montenegro...*



> Just called Caravan Club insurance as we are off to the Balkans next week. Green Card for Albania, Montenegro, Macedonia, Bosnia all sorted out and being posted out. No additional charge.


Glad you got sorted. Is the Green Card fully comp or just third party cover like some of the other insurers?

Don


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Camper Insurance and Breakdown cover for Montenegro...*



Don_Madge said:


> > Just called Caravan Club insurance as we are off to the Balkans next week. Green Card for Albania, Montenegro, Macedonia, Bosnia all sorted out and being posted out. No additional charge.
> 
> 
> Glad you got sorted. Is the Green Card fully comp or just third party cover like some of the other insurers?
> ...


When I took the policy out I was told fully comp. I will check when I get the documentation through.

Thanks for your advice earlier in the year.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

With Safeguard. Heading for Croatia in Sept. Phoned them re Croatia and Slovenia (have to pass through Slovenia to get to Croatia by road). Both covered for insurance and AA European breakdown, though the policy documentation did not mention them re AA.

To get to Dubrovnik have to pass through a little bit of Bosnia which Safeguard do not cover for insurance or breakdown.

They issued free green card, needed for Croatia although they are now in EU


----------

